# when sport wins in the street thread.



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2014)

Just a fun compilation of sports fighters winning in the street.

Gas Station Clerk MMA Fighter Foils Robbery Attempt By Three Men UFC News | MMA News - BJPENN.COM


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jul 28, 2014)

I hate to be a monkey in the wrench...

I saw this video yesterday.  For someone that is suppose to have 10 years of MMA fighting skill, well, I didn't see any really.  The first front kick used the foot.  It worked, but he's lucky he didn't hyper-extend the ankle.  And as far as punches, none of them were trained, precise punches.  He, and everyone else was swinging from the rafters.  Anyone could do that, trained or not.  And he's really lucky (as were all the good guys) that none of the bad guys had (or chose to use) a knife or gun or they would have been screwed.

Listen, I'm not Monday morning quarterbacking, although it is Monday morning :boing2:

But they were lucky, not good.  And I'm glad they were lucky and the bad guys got their arses whooped.  They deserved it and more.  But wild swinging and kicking where the guy doesn't see it coming shouldn't be touted as a 'win' for the sport side of the house.  Anyone could have done the same thing a wild swings and sloppy kicks don't require ten years of MMA training.  Plus during most of the confrontation there were more good guys than bad guys (which is a good thing) but the point is the bad guys had wild swinging blows and kicks coming in from multiple directions (again not a bad thing) but that doesn't require any sort of training to accomplish.  Had the main good guy come out with some sort of flashy sport kick or multiple punching combinations I'd have a different opinion.  

And lest you think I'm dogging the video, there are some good take home points to learn;



Be aware of your surroundings and situation.  His buddy had no clue he was being followed or that an SUV had stopped right behind him.
Having buddies at hand is a definite plus.
Coming to the aid of a person is distress is admirable.
Always be on the look out for possible weapons, both modern and improvised from the bad guy and also for your possible use.
Be aware of possible traffic hazards in your immediate surroundings (they are all lucky the little old blue headed lady wasn't pulling in during the melee in the parking lot or they would have all been hit).


----------



## Buka (Jul 28, 2014)

I love these kind of videos! Happy endings and all that. Nothing like seeing bad guys get a can of whoop *** opened on them. (I still love that phrase)

It was a nice initial kick, stepping down off a curb while throwing. That can be tough.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2014)

The definition of precise is you hit what you aim at. Which he did with punch kick combination which is generally an indication of a trained fighter.

The thing with mma is it can look like a street fight from the outset. It doesn't do so much of a dojo street translation. But yeah if they are not in a position to hit back big hits are the better tactical solution.

Instep kicks to the head is common and low risk. I have never known anybody hyperextend  an ankle. I am sure. Like anything it might happen but it is not common.

But compilation thread so.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pdZTsdUFhj0


----------



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ehZ7fYDVtiY


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2014)

now that was a good punch. stupid robber puts  both hands on the bag and looks down, talk about an idiot


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 28, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Just a fun compilation of sports fighters winning in the street.
> 
> Gas Station Clerk MMA Fighter Foils Robbery Attempt By Three Men UFC News | MMA News - BJPENN.COM



Well there is no reason sport fighting can't work in the street. A sport fighter is going to be in really good shape, you have to be in order to fight competitively and being in good shape is important to doing well in the street. And, although the techniques in sport fighting are designed to be used in the ring for sport fighting, they can be easily modified for use in the street.


----------



## Native (Jul 28, 2014)

This may be one of those cases where adrenalin of a real-life situation affected his fight ability. That is one reason a lot of people say sport training does not transfer well to real world violence. You fight how you train, or at least close to it.

I'm surprised no one mentioned the continued assault on the bad guy when he was on the ground and defenseless. I certainly don't feel bad for that dude, but Mr. MMA Goodguy could be charged with assault.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

Native said:


> This may be one of those cases where adrenalin of a real-life situation affected his fight ability. That is one reason a lot of people say sport training does not transfer well to real world violence. You fight how you train, or at least close to it.
> 
> I'm surprised no one mentioned the continued assault on the bad guy when he was on the ground and defenseless. I certainly don't feel bad for that dude, but Mr. MMA Goodguy could be charged with assault.



The guy on the ground wasn't defenseless by any means. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## K-man (Jul 28, 2014)

Kong Soo Do said:


> I hate to be a monkey in the wrench...
> 
> I saw this video yesterday.  For someone that is suppose to have 10 years of MMA fighting skill, well, I didn't see any really.  The first front kick used the foot.  It worked, but he's lucky he didn't hyper-extend the ankle.  And as far as punches, none of them were trained, precise punches.  He, and everyone else was swinging from the rafters.  Anyone could do that, trained or not.  And he's really lucky (as were all the good guys) that none of the bad guys had (or chose to use) a knife or gun or they would have been screwed.
> 
> ...


I'm not really known for pushing the 'MMA is best' button but credit where credit is due. Firstly to get involved like that takes confidence in your own ability. That comes with good training. Secondly I would dispute the description of 'wild swinging'. I thought his punches were well directed. Certainly the bad guys weren't expecting the initial attack so to lead with a kick wasn't a bad move but the second guy was ready and was defending strongly. The MMA guys punches were effective.

I have always said good training gives you skills that can be effective on the street, regardless of style. To me, this is a good example of that.
:asian:


----------



## Native (Jul 28, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> The guy on the ground wasn't defenseless by any means.



I'm not sure what your definition of Defenseless is, but starting from 1:40 in that video the bad guy on the ground is kicked 3 times while face down and not moving, or barely moving. MMA guy even walked away after the 1st one and came back to kick him twice more.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 28, 2014)

Native said:


> I'm not sure what your definition of Defenseless is, but starting from 1:40 in that video the bad guy on the ground is kicked 3 times while face down and not moving, or barely moving. MMA guy even walked away after the 1st one and came back to kick him twice more.



Let's see... He landed in his butt, shifted to hands & knees, and is starting to stand up when they cut back to the studio. 
Later, there's the one left behind. Every time he starts to get up, he gets kicked. Lesson there is: stay down douchebag. 
That's not defenseless. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2014)

Native said:


> This may be one of those cases where adrenalin of a real-life situation affected his fight ability. That is one reason a lot of people say sport training does not transfer well to real world violence. You fight how you train, or at least close to it.
> 
> I'm surprised no one mentioned the continued assault on the bad guy when he was on the ground and defenseless. I certainly don't feel bad for that dude, but Mr. MMA Goodguy could be charged with assault.




Concerned that he was armed and the nature of the attack will probably get him off. If it was a street fight not so much.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 28, 2014)

Paul Cale. Using sport or at least a sport base on the battlefield.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3PRaUuTQgbE

I had thought he killed the guy. Apparently not.

http://mobile.news.com.au/national/...aliban-commander/story-fncynjr2-1226593075852


----------



## drop bear (Oct 8, 2014)

Boxer vs gun.

Pittsburgh convenience store clerk who is Golden Gloves boxer beats up armed robbery suspect | Fox News


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 9, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Just a fun compilation of sports fighters winning in the street.
> 
> Gas Station Clerk MMA Fighter Foils Robbery Attempt By Three Men UFC News | MMA News - BJPENN.COM



And your point?

Here is a sports fighter who was not so fortunate:


----------



## drop bear (Oct 9, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> And your point?
> 
> Here is a sports fighter who was not so fortunate:




Yep that happens as well. What is your point?


----------

